
Power pioneer Hideaki Horie invents new battery 90% cheaper than lithium-ion - elorant
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/07/09/business/tech/hideaki-horie-invents-new-battery/
======
shynrou
No mention of the energy density, which is probably a decent amount lower.

